
Intel Engineer Explains Why Apple Switched to ARM - nazwa
https://medium.com/pcmag-access/former-intel-engineer-explains-why-apple-switched-to-arm-deba86e560b1
======
Sloppy
Perhaps true, but a greater lust fills Apple with desire - the lust for
control of their users. It has become increasingly hard to install software
from your favorite vendor on the Mac. The advent of the Apple App Store for
Mac sure looks like a play for a closed eco-system like they have with the
iPhone. Moving to ARM will make the push to a closed eco-system that much
easier, if not inevitable.

I'm a dev that work in OSS Machine Learning and rely on a machine that runs
all this server tech. Even when I use Docker, it runs a hypervisor based VM -
impossible with ARM which will need an emulated VM. This all makes ARM dev
machine a non-starter. Add to this the crappy quality of the MacBook Pro (I am
now 2 keyboard failures into the MBP) and I have to say goodbye to my
otherwise beloved Mac.

Years back the Mac took over my area of development. I remember going to a
MongoDB conference in 2011 and looking around to see nothing but Macs in the
audience - I was a bit surprised to see such a huge shift a trend that has
only accelerated (even with crappy MBPs). Now I wonder how many of those folks
will opt-out of Macs until there is a huge demand for ARM servers.

Apple doesn't get to make this decision for me, the market for servers makes
it. Until the market moves I need AMD64 + a `nix OS. Maybe a Dell laptop and
Linux - oh well...

~~~
mlindner
They removed the bad keyboard on MBP.

------
Traster
It doesn't seem to be a coincidence how BK's tenure as CEO of Intel coincided
perfectly with Intel completely failing to deliver on their plans. It's
fascinating to hear about the personalities that led to the culture there, but
the idea of the leadership not listening to data is spot on. I certainly heard
from people within some pretty core teams that quality control was more a
matter of making sure that the process was seen to be adhered to rather than
really getting things right- like removing failing tests so that all the tests
pass so that they can sign off the process.

------
Flimm
Title needs to start with: "Former Intel engineer..."

------
Havoc
Quite a gutsy move making claims like that about a former employer

